# UK Business owner working in Singapore



## Midnightmoon (7 mo ago)

I am relocating from the UK to Singapore on a dependents pass through my husbands employment pass. 
I currently run my own online business in the UK and will continue to do so once we move, but the personal tax is unclear online. I am currently seeking professional advice from my accounts but wondered if anyone had any advice in the mean time. 
On a DP, I am not classed as a UK resident, or Singapore resident, so where would I pay my personal tax?


----------



## veerappan (6 mo ago)

Midnightmoon said:


> I am relocating from the UK to Singapore on a dependents pass through my husbands employment pass.
> I currently run my own online business in the UK and will continue to do so once we move, but the personal tax is unclear online. I am currently seeking professional advice from my accounts but wondered if anyone had any advice in the mean time.
> On a DP, I am not classed as a UK resident, or Singapore resident, so where would I pay my personal tax?


For your online business in the UK, that is registered in the UK, you have to speak to your accountant about its tax liabilities.

On a DP, you are allowed to register and run your online business in Singapore. Regardless of what you do about the business registration, any income generated in Singapore will be taxed in Singapore, and you will be treated as a tax resident as long as you have a DP. The question of whether you will be a tax resident or not (i.e the >185 days rule) kicks in only if you don't hold a DP.

There is no double taxation, so income that you have paid taxes for in the UK will not be taxed in Singapore. For the other way round (i.e Singaporean income that taxes have been paid for), you need to check with your accountant.

Now all that said, it makes sense to shift your business registration to Singapore because the taxes are lower.


----------

